# Black Tan Merle



## Roland

This is a couple Black Tan Merle. Both carry piebald. The size of Merle in my stud is slowly improving, the type and ears still need a lot of work, but this beautiful variety is worth to improve them. 
It is not easy to improve them, since Merle is recessive and (as another hurdle for breeding) give a lot of roan-like babies very often (without black dots).


































Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## setterchick

OMG!! I LOVE them!!! Ahhh I wish you were in the US!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

Beautiful!


----------



## HtrKid

Im gunna come rob your mousery. Those are soo awesome!! :lol:


----------



## Aussie_Dog

They're beautiful! The first thing that popped into my head was the image of an Australian Cattle Dog. This color pattern can EASILY be put on an Australian Cattle Dog and it'd be perfectly standard, lol


----------



## SarahC

they are are wonderful.


----------



## Autumn2005

They have gorgeous tan bellies! The only tans I've seen in person have been far too pale.


----------



## Rhasputin

Now do you plan on breeding them together? To get black and tan pied merle? That would be an interesting colour combo!


----------



## moustress

Again, they are wonderful! I still dream of having a couple of these someday.


----------



## zigable

Stunning O___O Love them!


----------



## JustMouse

Those are incredibly cute / gorgeous.


----------



## Roland

Rhasputin said:


> Now do you plan on breeding them together? To get black and tan pied merle? That would be an interesting colour combo!


Thanks to all for the friendly words!

Rhasputin, indeed my goal is to breed black and tan pied merle, but I do not want to put two of them together for the next time, because I want to improve type and will outcross them to big showtype, if possible big piebald carriers. The resulting F1 will be black selfs and black tans, perhaps some will be pied, but no Merle, since they are recessive, at least mine. The F1 has to be crossed to each other to get some Merle. The next step will be to breed to showtype again and so on and on in circles. This is a long process. It is quite easy to breed them in good colours, but difficult to breed typey Merle.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Rhasputin

I see! Good plan! I can't wait to see what a Piebald black and tan merle will look like! That's like. . . A quad-colour, rather than a tri colour!


----------



## icedmice

It's not fair.

Such unbelievably gorgeous mice as usual.


----------



## laoshu

stunning!


----------



## Daenerys

Those are some gorgeous mice!


----------



## geordiesmice

wow they are lovely markings


----------



## Marjolijn

I really like them!


----------



## Raindropmousery

WOW WOW WOW they are stunning  love them


----------



## Anubis

they are adorable, i wish i could get my hands on one :shpresent 
not sure if we have those here in Australia :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Kallan

Aussie_Dog said:


> They're beautiful! The first thing that popped into my head was the image of an Australian Cattle Dog. This color pattern can EASILY be put on an Australian Cattle Dog and it'd be perfectly standard, lol


Ditto :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia

Almost never do I notice the color of a mouse before the type, but you manage to be an exception, Roland! 

Very pretty animals!


----------



## Luc86

Fantastic variety :twisted:


----------

